# PAT now part of civil service exam



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was just checking the civil service website and noticed this:

The Physical Abilities Test (PAT) has been added as a test component for the 2008 Firefighter, Municipal Service examination. 
New Entry-Level Test Component: Physical Abilities Test (PAT) The Entry-level PAT will assess the physical capability of candidates to perform the essential functions of a firefighter's job. Applicants will be notified of how to apply for Entry-level PAT's, which will be administered beginning in July 2008. There will be a separate fee of $100 for the PAT. A complete description of the PAT and a training guide will be available on our website by April 1, 2008​Firefighter, Municipal Service
Open Competitive Examination *Amended December 4, 2007*
Announcement Number: 4546
Examination Date: *April 26, 2008*

Application Deadline: *March 18, 2008** Examination Fee $75​***Please note: There will be an additional $25 dollar processing fee for applications received after this date. Applications *WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED* after April 1, 2008.

I know this is for the firefighter exam but I'm assuming that if they're doing this for the fire exam they will be doing this for the next police exam. This announcement leaves alot of questions unanswered that will have to be addressed in the coming months. Bottom line: It Looks like it'll now cost $175 to take the CS Exam.​


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

it has to, with deval's pay raises for his staff!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The measures for streamlining the hiring process for departments begins...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG, $175.00 for an exam....that has to be on of the highest in the nation.....Go down south, and they're either free or damn near close.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> OMG, $175.00 for an exam....that has to be on of the highest in the nation.....Go down south, and they're either free or damn near close.....


You can charge whatever the market dictates.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

supply and demand huh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> supply and demand huh?


As long as the lines continue to go down the block on test day, they can charge whatever people will pay.

I believe the CS test was $25 when I last took it; best money I ever spent, in retrospect.


----------



## bean6180 (May 17, 2007)

It's a great way to see who's really gunning for a position. They should do it for the police exam as well. 

Going to do some more pushups.....


----------

